# Battlefield 1



## willyjay212 (Apr 11, 2017)

Who plays battlefield 1 and whats your names!?  

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

PS4? Abarth1612


----------



## willyjay212 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> PS4? Abarth1612


Awesome I'll add you tonight and have a game with you 😀
And yes PS4 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

May not be on tonight but add me anyway. Haven't played BF1 much so you'll be helping me out


----------



## willyjay212 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> May not be on tonight but add me anyway. Haven't played BF1 much so you'll be helping me out


OMG seriously I can't stop playing it lol 
And yes I'll help ya out

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## willyjay212 (Apr 11, 2017)

Get adding me  
Willyjay212 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Did you send me a request bud?


----------



## PHB1969 (Jul 13, 2017)

PHB1969 on PS4. I've posted in the psn tag area too. I tend to be either outstanding, occasionally or mainly fairly pants!


----------

